# looking fo a DIY for removing the headliner in a MK4 with airbags



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

im stupid 


_Modified by Pg-Getta1.8 at 2:17 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

just search "headliner" there are tons of pointers. I have posted many times. It is the same as no airbags, with the exception of the a pillar "Bitch clips". You will find the answers to your questions


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: looking fo a DIY for removing the headliner in a MK4 with airbags (Pg-Getta1.8)*

alright your headliner removal will not affect your airbags at all since you will not have to pry off your headliner but here is a picture of my bare interior:

this guys owns a gti same process even though he is not wrapping his:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1312975


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: looking fo a DIY for removing the headliner in a MK4 with airbags (eurolicious)*

and that clip on the a pillars you will need a pick in the shape of a hook you can get that at any auto parts or hardware store(pick set).
the pic should go int and then you have to fish for the clip now when you find it pull up and it will slide up and the top part of the a pillar will come off. there will be other snap clips sown the length of the pillar but they are only snap in.

hope this helps...


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: looking fo a DIY for removing the headliner in a MK4 with airbags (Pg-Getta1.8)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4653104
check that out there are a ton of links that i posted there that will give you a good bit of information especially the last one.


----------

